# Low-tech project | 60x35x35 |74L



## salava8 (13 Dec 2016)

Hello Everyone! 

I would like to show you my new project. I don't have too much free time, so I set up arrangement that won't take much time.




 

*Title:* Low-tech project
* Dimensions:* 60 x 35 x 35 cm = 74L (23,6 x 13,8 x 13,8 in = ~16 galUK)
* CO2:* -
* Filtration:* Eheim 2215
* Lights:* 1 x 24 W = 0,3 W/L (Osram 6500K) - 9h
* Photo Period:* 12 pm - 9 pm
* Fertilisation:* Tetra PlantaPro Macro, Tetra PlantaPro Micro, Tetra CO2 Plus, Tetra ActiveGround Sticks
* Water:* 100% tap water
* Substrate:* ADA Amazonia + sand
* Hardscape:* Unzan stone
* Flora:* Hydrocotyle sp japan, Anubias barteri var. nana, Microsorum Pteropus, Microsorum  Narrow, Microsorum  Trident, Cryptocoryne Undulata, Cryptocoryne Willisi, Cryptocoryne Petchi, Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Taxiphyllum Barbieri (Java moss), Vesicularia montagnei (Christmas moss)
* Fauna: *Poecilia sphenops, Neocaridina davidi var. Red, Poecilia wingei, Heterandria formosa



 


 

I recorded a video, where you can see a start. Enjoy watching .


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (14 Dec 2016)

One suggestion is Its good but its too green try to add some Red colour plants it looks good.


----------



## salava8 (14 Dec 2016)

Thank you for your suggestion. I like green plants. Red plants need more light. By the way I'm not a special fan of the red plants.


----------



## rebel (14 Dec 2016)

This is how clever low maintenance scapes are made. Watching with interest.


----------



## Berlioz (14 Dec 2016)

It's great! I don't think it needs any colour, the sand offers a nice contrast and I'm a fan of shades of green tanks!


----------



## roadmaster (14 Dec 2016)

Lovin it myself.


----------



## Joe Turner (15 Dec 2016)

Awesome low tech, you've nailed the island composition too


----------



## salava8 (15 Dec 2016)

Thank you for opinion. I'm glad that you like it .

Day 20:


----------



## salava8 (3 Jan 2017)

Hello 

Everything grows slowly and healthily. So far no problems with algae.

Day 40:




Enjoy watching:


----------



## salava8 (14 Jan 2017)

Day 160. I added new plants (Rotala rotundifolia and Bacopa australis). At some plants I could see deficit of nutrients. I decided to start fertilizing. I use Tetra fertilizers. I had these fertilizers at home, so I thought "why not?". 
In the last year, Tetra had a big offensive Marketing in my country, so I decided to try their products. 

Fertilization (Once a week):
Tetra Plantapro Macro - 10 ml
Tetra Plantapro Micro - 10 ml
Tetra CO2 Plus - 10 ml
Tetra ActiveGround Sticks - as recommended by the manufacturer

Tests have shown that the level of elements in waters increased. Plants responded positively, but we still have to remember that I do not use CO2 from the cylinder, so the growth is still moderate. 

As for the algae, and after implementation of Fertilizer, green algea appeared on the windows. I delete it without problem when water changes. Rhodophyta and spot green algae (Chlorophyta) appear from time to make time. These algae especially liked anubias leaves.


----------



## salava8 (19 Jan 2017)

Different point of view. I lowered the level of water.


----------



## faizal (24 Jan 2017)

This is an absolute dream,....you have a single T5 over that? Do you have any PAR readings please?


----------



## salava8 (24 Jan 2017)

I'm glad you like it.  Yes, I use singel T5 (Osram 24W 6500K 865 Daylight). Unfortunately I don't have any PAR readings...


----------



## JackMartins (25 Jan 2017)

What a lovely scape. Congratulations!
Working in a scape same dimensions as yours...


----------



## salava8 (11 Feb 2017)

JackMartins said:


> What a lovely scape. Congratulations!
> Working in a scape same dimensions as yours...



Thanks!  Good luck!

I relax in front of aquarium at the weekend.


----------



## BexHaystack (11 Feb 2017)

Really nice!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## salava8 (1 Mar 2017)

@BexHaystack, @JackMartins Thanks for your opinion! 

Update. Day 210.

The tank works without problems. Rotala and Hydrocotyle grow well. I really like these plants. In this photo, you can see calm water surface. Fertilization without changes. 

Best regards! 





Left side:


----------



## salava8 (5 Mar 2017)

Some details 








View attachment 104034


----------



## GHNelson (5 Mar 2017)

Very Nice Indeed!.....


----------



## BexHaystack (5 Mar 2017)

Lovely! How are you finding the Tetra ferts?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## salava8 (5 Mar 2017)

BexHaystack said:


> Lovely! How are you finding the Tetra ferts?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



I won them in the competition and simply I bought them at a local store


----------



## BexHaystack (5 Mar 2017)

What I meant to say was are you happy with the Tetra ferts? Your plants seem to be doing really well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## salava8 (5 Mar 2017)

Ohh, sorry for my mistake. 

I must say yes.  This fertilizers work good in my aquarium. After start of dosing plants responded positively. We still have to remember that I do not use CO2 from the cylinder, so the growth is still moderate. In high-tech tanks plants may need more chemical compounds.


----------



## salava8 (6 Mar 2017)

I forgot to mention that in the aquarium there are three new species of plants: Subwassertang, mini Peli Sp. Cameroon. Especially mini Pelia looks very nice .


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (7 Mar 2017)

Lovely low tech! Good work


----------



## salava8 (18 Apr 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Lovely low tech! Good work





Enjoy watching


----------



## CooKieS (19 Apr 2017)

Lovely tank, it looks like an underwater wabikusa!


----------



## salava8 (19 Apr 2017)

Thanks @CooKieS


----------



## salava8 (27 Jul 2017)

Due to relocation the tank was liquidated. At some time in the aquarium appeared Philodendron sp. Papua New Guinea. Beautiful plant. Really, the leaves over water are impressive. When the roots reached the ground the speed of growth was significantly increasing. 

Photos from the last session:


----------



## alto (27 Jul 2017)

Fantastic tank & outstanding video!!!

This really should be made a _Sticky_ at the top of the low tech forum or added to the Featured Journals 

(somehow I completely missed this journal previously )


----------



## salava8 (28 Oct 2017)

Thanks @alto . Really nice to read this. 

IAPLC2017 | Rank 1035


----------



## sonicninja (29 Oct 2017)

What a wonderful tank. Congratulations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parotet (29 Oct 2017)

Absolutely wonderful... 

Jordi


----------



## chrisjohnson (29 Oct 2017)

faizal said:


> Do you have any PAR readings please?


What does par stand for?


----------



## salava8 (29 Oct 2017)

sonicninja said:


> What a wonderful tank. Congratulations.





parotet said:


> Absolutely wonderful...
> 
> Jordi



Thank you 



chrisjohnson said:


> What does par stand for?



I use singel T5 (Osram 24W 6500K 865 Daylight). Unfortunately I don't have any PAR readings.


----------



## Edvet (30 Oct 2017)

salava8 said:


> I use singel T5 (Osram 24W 6500K 865 Daylight)


Good to see scapes with just "old skool" T5's


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Oct 2017)

I agree Ed, I don't think I've actually seen an LED that comes close to providing the colours that T5s can produce, the right combination can really make the colours of fish and plants pop.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Oct 2017)

Hi all, 





chrisjohnson said:


> What does par stand for?


<"Photosynthetically Active Radiation">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rodgie (16 Nov 2017)

Hi sir, 

AMAZING low tech you have there. Correct me if I'm wrong, you dosed this tank with liquid fert 10ml everyday? 

Cheers


----------



## salava8 (5 Jul 2018)

Thanks @Rodgie. I fertilized the tank once a week after maintenance.


----------



## JackMartins (5 Jul 2018)

Hey @salava8 any news in this tank?


----------



## salava8 (7 Jul 2018)

I had to move and the tank was liquidated.


----------

